
No, Facebook's Not Buying WhatsApp (But Keep an Eye on It) - lleims
http://allthingsd.com/20121203/no-facebooks-not-buying-whatsapp-but-keep-an-eye-on-it/
======
Empro
You mean TechCrunch was wrong? What a surprise.

